# Who wants Issy bears from Oz?***[UPDATE ALL ARRIVED TODAY!!!!]***



## xxxjacxxx

UPDATE 12/07/10-

Some nappies are due to arrive with Alix very soon with the rest to follow within a week or so...
could I have everyones email addys and what they ordered please, so I can send the list over to her:thumbup:

xx


UPDATE 14.06.2010

Michelle e-mailed me today to say that Alex will be happy to take an order from us for the prints we want!:happydance: This way, it saves us postage and she promises to get them mailed asap:thumbup:
So, she wants me to send over our list to keep it all together:flower:

Current catalogue: 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Issy-Bear-Nappies/70727905125?v=wall#!/album.php?aid=229162&id=70727905125&ref=pb

I'll list everyones 'wish list' on here:

*Jac- Bugs & Bob builder & jungle
Connahs mommy - blue camo
Rach28 - snails, earth frogs
Katy - Bugs, snails, big blue dots.
* *x-li-x - pink flower power
Lisa - Bugs & earth frogs
pa2k84 - Bugs
Sahara - Bugs, jungle & frogs
* *sjbno1- Paisley*
*That girl- Bob builder
mummygiraffe- Paisley & Bugs*
*ellie- royal blue night,bugs, earth frogs,
all day baby nappies velcro or snap are $30 AUSD = £17.53*

*Minky Nappies are $32 AUSD = £18.70*

*Night Nappies are $28 AUSD = £16.36*

*Plus postage of EACH nappy = £2.90*

i used this currency convertor https://www.xe.com/ucc/

E-MAIL FROM MICHELLE @ ISSY 12/06/2010



> Hi Jacqui,
> 
> I always pay half of the postage overseas, so it doesn't work out to be that bad.
> 
> No I definitely do not want to take away orders from Alix, whom I love dearly.
> 
> I think the only one's that I have that are different to Alix are:
> 
> Minky - Penguins
> Minky - Cats
> Minky - Green Camo
> Minky - Pink Flower Power
> Day - Jungle
> Day - Princess
> Day - Black Paws
> Day - Bob the Builder
> Day - Earth Frogs
> Day - Yellow Snails
> Day - Bugs
> 
> woop!


----------



## 4boys4years

aww can't we have the transport one? :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Ah bollocks, I want all of them. Will think about it and decide which ones I have to have, and which I just want :lol: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

4boys4years said:


> aww can't we have the transport one? :(

I already got it :p

You might be able to get one from C&C xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

katy said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> aww can't we have the transport one? :(
> 
> I already got it :p
> 
> You might be able to get one from C&C xxClick to expand...

transport?

did I miss that one?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Think she means Dig It :)


----------



## 4boys4years

oops no it's called tiny vehicles on this link you posted

https://www.issybearnappies.com.au/issybearcatalogue-200903.pdf


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I like that one too but thats the old catalogue. The other is the new one xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Tberes a few from the old catalogue I love....especially the pirate ships...gutted:nope:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Jac how much is the blue camo night baby nappy? i cant find the price:dohh:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Oh balls,i just looked and the blue camo isnt on :nope:


----------



## Rach28

Yellow Snails for me :thumbup:

I have ordered mini skulls from C&C - but someone mentioned that they have limited stock in some prints so if I miss out on that from C&C I'll have one of those too, I'll update when I know if Ive been lucky!


----------



## 4boys4years

ok i'm over the vehicles now, will this work out cheaper than c&c? if so i might have a dig it and maybe bugs and skulls depending on price :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Jac how much will they be including postage? Ive seen about 10 i want already!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

does C&C have the white skulls?


----------



## Lisa1302

Oh I would be interested in one ...maybe a few lol

Depends on the price per nappy!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Bugs is sweet! :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

oh they do!!! eeekkkk!!!! someone stop meeeee!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

:lol:


----------



## saraendepity

hahaha..i soooo wish i liked these as the new prints are to die for :) hope you all manage to not bankrupt yourselves!!


----------



## Caz-x

I like the white skulls :D Do you know how much they will be in comparison to C&C??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm definitely having a bugs. Just trying to decide which others to get xx


----------



## sjbno1

ohh I really want Paisley! and Burro!

But thats price dependent too :(


----------



## Mervs Mum

I have a Burro coming :D


----------



## sjbno1

oh do you :D where from C&C?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I didn't know whether to get that one. I really like it but OH doesn't :(


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Connah'sMommy said:


> Jac how much is the blue camo night baby nappy? i cant find the price:dohh:

Michelle said in the e-mail to let her know what we want and she will work out a deal...but I spose its difficult not knowing a price to work from. I shall e-mail Michelle back and see if I can get an idea on prices/shipping.:winkwink:

Just to add.... I dont want to take trade away from Alix (c&c) so would prefer to take orders for the prints she doesnt stock or have run out:thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

lol Katy OH likes both of those :rofl: so i can just about get away with them lol


----------



## Connah'sMommy

xxxjacxxx said:


> Connah'sMommy said:
> 
> 
> Jac how much is the blue camo night baby nappy? i cant find the price:dohh:
> 
> Michelle said in the e-mail to let her know what we want and she will work out a deal...but I spose its difficult not knowing a price to work from. I shall e-mail Michelle back and see if I can get an idea on prices/shipping.:winkwink:
> 
> Just to add.... I dont want to take trade away from Alix (c&c) so would prefer to take orders for the prints she doesnt stock or have run out:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oooo ok

Can you put me down for a Bugs and a Green Camo please?
xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm only buying the ones Alix doesn't have/can't get too xx


----------



## sjbno1

Ok so scrap Burro lol paisley isnt on there LOL sorry hun x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Frogs or snails?

Big blue spots or cats? 

Decisions decisions....


----------



## 4boys4years

i'm not keen on payng full price so there's no business to be lost there :blush: I might be interested in bugs or the others if and when they sell out lol

will she give you a guide say x-y amount of nappies at this price and y-z at this price?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

4boys4years said:


> i'm not keen on payng full price so there's no business to be lost there :blush: I might be interested in bugs or the others if and when they sell out lol
> 
> will she give you a guide say x-y amount of nappies at this price and y-z at this price?

Ive e-mailed and asked:thumbup:


----------



## ellie

ohh ive been wanting one for aaaages, id like the earth frogs ..... mybe even a royal blue night nappy ...
im away now though till the 20th, dunno fi thats too late?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Jac how many are you getting? (This affects how many I feel is a suitable number :lol:) xx


----------



## x-li-x

could i have a pink flower power please  x


----------



## dizzyspells

I would be interested if she can let you know price:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

katy said:


> Jac how many are you getting? (This affects how many I feel is a suitable number :lol:) xx

uhmmm 4? maybe... yeah 3 or 4 I thinks. You gotta match me:muaha:



x-li-x said:


> could i have a pink flower power please  x

will add you to list on front page:thumbup:


Hannah, Ive emailed...

this is just a 'who's interested in what' thread....no commitments.


----------



## Mervs Mum

pop me down for bugs Jac x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

okie x


----------



## pa2k84

Interested in the bugs and mini skulls depending on cost also have my eye on a moo minky!


----------



## Connah'sMommy

dependent on price...could you pop me down as interested in a big blue spots too please :Dxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Updated with prices on 1st post x


----------



## ellie

ooh def me then please, a day and a night one. im away now untiul the 20th :)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ellie said:


> ooh def me then please, a day and a night one. im away now untiul the 20th :)

OK let me know which ones and I can add you to the order list.
:thumbup:


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Ok,ill definately take a Green Camo please :D
OH said i cant have both that i want :nope:Bloody meany he is xx


----------



## sahara

can i take bugs pls thx xxx


----------



## leighbaby

I LOVE the bugs, but will have to wait for someone's pre-loved....I'm afraid my nappy buying started 2 weeks ago and has already run up maybe the biggest bill in the world?! :( Totally worth it though :cloud9:


----------



## sjbno1

Paisley isnt on that list :cry: does that mean Alix might have it?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sjbno1 said:


> Paisley isnt on that list :cry: does that mean Alix might have it?

Its out of stock hun :(


----------



## sahara

OK more money than I thought I had, can I add Jungle and frogs too thx


----------



## sjbno1

oh is it :( how rubbish (


----------



## Blob

The only one i like is the princess one :lol: but i shall wait for the new ones coming over in August.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I love the princess one too..:cloud9:

Ok updated.
Once Ive got all the orders I will send it off to Michelle and ask her to give us the grand total for each person:thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Pop earth frogs on for me Jac x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Done:thumbup:


----------



## Rach28

Yay, Im on the list - thanks Jac :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

update:

Had another e-mail off Michelle to say that Alix (c&c) is expecting a delivery of bugs in shortly.

Those wanting bugs do you want me to take you off the list?


----------



## sjbno1

does that mean Alix is getting Paisley again then?


----------



## Mervs Mum

Best had - dont wanna do the dirty on alix really :)


----------



## sahara

yup I will order off Alix thx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No, she's not getting Paisley in again. Michelles getting a load of new stock in about 2/3 weeks...shall we wait and see what comes in stock then as the majority of us wanted bugs?


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh ok i just saw that the postage is not that much... much less than i paid for mini la la's... does she sell any inserts on their own? I'd get some if she does... off to look at the different ones she has now..


----------



## pa2k84

Yes happy to wait in no real rush


----------



## sjbno1

I'd be happy to wait and see if alix gets Paisley again by chance and then if not can I order with you girls?


----------



## Rach28

I didnt want bugs, I wanted snails :cry:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I wanted snails and frogs too, along with big blue spots. But will get my bugs from Alix xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

If the majority of us want to wait then i have no problem waiting :thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Update page 1


----------



## purpledahlia

purpledahlia said:


> oooh ok i just saw that the postage is not that much... much less than i paid for mini la la's... does she sell any inserts on their own? I'd get some if she does... off to look at the different ones she has now..

anyone know about inserts??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thank you Jac :) Okay I want a bugs, a snails and a big blue dots please :) xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Oooo edit! Can i get a blue camo now then please? :Dx


----------



## sahara

yay :happydance:


----------



## Kirstin

I want too many :/


----------



## Pops

Oh I don't know whether to order now or wait till we go in to see Alix....or both :rofl: :blush:

xxx


----------



## x-li-x

still same for me please x


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Oh i just thought! Are we all ordering ourselves now? or still doing one mass order?x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No one order hun.:thumbup:


----------



## 4boys4years

i was a bit confused too, aren't the prices pretty much the same? wouldn't it work out more with uk p&p on top? :?


----------



## Connah'sMommy

xxxjacxxx said:


> No one order hun.:thumbup:

Okie Doke xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

As far as I could work out we were all ordering what we want, then they'll be posted to Alix (C&C) then we buy them from there as we usually would? xx


----------



## Connah'sMommy

katy said:


> As far as I could work out we were all ordering what we want, then they'll be posted to Alix (C&C) then we buy them from there as we usually would? xx

Thats what i was thinking too,but im ok doing it either way :thumbup:xx


----------



## Rach28

Will Alix know who they are for then? Will she hold them for us to order from her?

I dont mind how I get my snails one, just dont want anyone else nabbing it from C&C's.... I neeeeeeed snails :)


----------



## ThatGirl

i want bod builder for alfie....


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Girls, Alix knows I am getting in an order for us, so she will order them in from OZ and keep them for us:flower:


----------



## mummygiraffe

hey are you still doing this?? I would like a Paisley Issey and a Bugs Issey please-let me know what i need to do to get them.

Are they going to be poppers or aplix. I only want poppers if possible

Are they put on hold for individials?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Yes, I just need to give Alix a completed list of what we want and we then pay her for them once they are with her:thumbup:

I'm going to put the list together today actually.

Could everyone check that I have the list correct for what you want before it goes over tonight...x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I want moreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................:lol:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:rofl: So do I....:dohh:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hebe had that moo on from setting off yesterday at 9.30am till she woke up about 2.30pm! Not a sniff of a leak!


----------



## ellie

hi i think i posted soimewhere in this thread :haha: been away but back now and neeeed a royal blue night, and a bugs and an earth frogs (poppers) - please? :flower:


----------



## Kirstin

I want one just deciding which :lol: will we have to pay extra postage to C&C for the nappy? Just that I am about to order some other stuff from there and I could wait until this issy is here to put it with my other stuff to save some money :lol:


----------



## ThatGirl

Let me know when i need to pay for alfies issy


----------



## Connah'sMommy

Just a blue camo for me now please jac xx


----------



## Rach28

Has the list gone? 

If so - fab..... if not....can I add an Earth Frogs to mine as well as the snails :thumbup:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I only want one bugs ;) x


----------



## Rach28

Did the list go Jac? :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Uhmm nope, sorry...forgot:blush:

will do it now:thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Are we paying together or what? how will it work please oh organiser woman x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok, list sent:thumbup:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mervs Mum said:


> Are we paying together or what? how will it work please oh organiser woman x

I assume (i'm sure Alix will confirm though) she will get them shipped to her then email me to let me know they have arrived and I'll probably give her our usernames and then you pay her directly just as you normally would if buying on her site. She will get the nappies we want shipped over with her orders, and we just get charged nappy plus postage as you would on her site. Michelle from Issy told me this after she had been chatting with Alix on skype x


----------



## Mervs Mum

:thumbup: sounds good!


----------



## Rach28

Thank you! :flower:

So pleased I managed to get earth frogs added to my order, DH was so impressed with the fit of the issy mini skulls that I didnt think he'd mind if another 2 arrived! LOL


----------



## mummygiraffe

anyone have updates on whats happening with these?


----------



## retromum1

I don't have an update from Jaq and I haven't ordered throug here but direct with Michelle and it's all being sent in the same batch. C&C told me on Tues that they are expecting it to be with them beginning to mid next week but it will then take them a while to sort it out and make sure everyone gets the right nappies as they didn't know how michelle was going to package it or whether they would have to sort it. So they said it would take a while to process. Hope that helps. :winkwink:


----------



## mummygiraffe

Coolio-i hope so. Any ideas how we get them as we have B&B names etc, scared someone will claim they are me and steal my issy's!! Noooo!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mummygiraffe said:


> Coolio-i hope so. Any ideas how we get them as we have B&B names etc, scared someone will claim they are me and steal my issy's!! Noooo!!

As retromum said, Alix will contact me to let me know when our nappies are ready and I will update this thread on how to go about payinmg/delivery etc:thumbup:


----------



## ThatGirl

does this mean ill have my first issy soon :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Wooohoooooo!! :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Oh I just noticed it mentions velcro on the OP Jac - I dont remember if we were asked but I hope they're snaps...... :|


----------



## xxxjacxxx

think so Lisa Yep.

Alix has just e-mailed me to let me know that some of the nappies we ordered are due to arrive with her pretty shortly with the rest to follow within the next week or so:happydance:

So, I need a list of everyones e-mail address and what you ordered to send over to her so she can arrange payment with you all etc.

PM me these please:flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

E-mail from Alix to say theres only 2 snails in this order, the rest should be in the next delivery within a week.

The two who have ordered snails ive given your e-mail addys to Alix so she will contact you shortly x


----------



## Rach28

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

1 Snails is mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyy!!!

Thank you so much Jac for co-ordinating this :hugs:


----------



## Rach28

Had my email from Alix today about my Issy's, she asked if I wanted the snails now or wait to get both Issy's together.....

So want it now LOL 

_love Issy's_ :kiss:


----------



## mummygiraffe

they haven't got any of mine apparently-:cry:


----------



## Rach28

Michelle in Aus is waiting for her stock delivery before she can send out to Alix .... it'll be soon, dont worry!!


----------



## sjbno1

I am all coffuddled is Alix emailing us or do I need to go and order and Alix will match my email address that way?

lol :wacko:


----------



## Rach28

Just wait for an email hun :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks rach x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Anyone had theirs yet? :)


----------



## Rach28

Nope :nope:

I replied to say Id have my snails asap but havnt heard back yet :cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I'll e-mail and see how things are going x


----------



## ellie

i havent heard anything ?


----------



## Rach28

Had a reply from Alix, she read my email wrong LOL

Apparantly the rest of the Issy's have been sent from Oz so are on their way :happydance::happydance:

Ive said I'll wait now and get both of mine together :thumbup:

Snails and Frogs here we come!!:winkwink:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Alix has just e-mailed to say ALL OUR ISSYS have arrived with her today!:happydance:

She is going to send out invoices to everyone tomorrow but she doesnt have Helen M' or Charlie's e-mails...could these people please PM me with your e-mail addresses so Alix can send your nappy to you. x


----------



## ThatGirl

yay


----------



## retromum1

I wish I hadn't looked at this it made me go onto C&C and I ordered 1 jungle 1 bob and 1 cats ;)


----------



## ellie

I just got the email today (jac i had pm'd you ages ago :) ) yay!!!
I was just looking at my stash yesterday and thinking i was bored with it :)


----------



## mummygiraffe

i saw there new ones on website but I still havent had my e-mail about my Paisley and Bugs! I hope i get them especially as they are up for general sale now. NEED THEM!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

saying that, has anybody that ordered bugs had an invoice for one?? I ordered bugs too but my invoice is for the other two, no bugs:cry:


----------



## ellie

so do i just go onto c&c and order them? I cant remmeber hwat i ordered lol (think it was bugs and something else plus a blue night nappy ...)


----------



## 4boys4years

aww i was gonna ask for dibs on any bugs :(


----------



## x-li-x

i rang alix today so asked about mine, just said i ordered a pink flower power through jacqui did she have it, and she said yes, she did say though that she didnt know who it was for as not all the nappies were on the list that jacqui sent, and my flower power was one, (she had it but no name to it as with some of the others i think she said) she then sent me a paypal request for payment, and its now been posted out to me 

maybe anyone who hasnt recieved an email could ring alix themselves to enquire about your nappies, just say it should be in the order jacqui made.

thank you jac btw for doing this order!! :flower:

x


----------



## Mervs Mum

I've paid for mine and I cant wait to get them!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

me too but I not got a bugs. :cry:


----------



## Rach28

Aw, have you rang them Jac and asked about the bugs?

Mine were paid for and posted yesterday so should be with me tomorrow. I was naughty and added another to my order .... so have snails, frogs and planes on their way to me :happydance:


----------



## mummygiraffe

i've paid for mine, i got Paisley and Bugs! can't wait!!


----------



## sjbno1

Paid for mine too! Not 100% sure I want one now lol As there bigger than I thought they were! Ah well sure I can sell it back on here lol


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I e-mailed and they had a bugs for me! yay!!


----------



## Rach28

Mine have arrived!!!!!

Pic is abit blurry as I tok it on my phone in excitement!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







moto_0211.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mummygiraffe

yay my paisley and bugs arrived today-skint but smiling !!


----------



## ThatGirl

i forgot about my bob issy just paid how long does it take to come??


----------

